# RV Generator



## haroldj

I have been considering purchasing a generator for our camper. I have heard a lot of good things about the Honda's, but they are pretty expensive. 

I dont know how many watts would be best either, but I will mostly use it for lights, TV and sometimes the AC.

Thanks


----------



## tbass07

*I would go with Honda*

I have been contemplating the same thing for awhile now. I have a 5000 watt generator in the garage to run the house in an outage, but its overkill (and heavy to move) for camping. I have heard nothing but good things about the Honda Generators. They're quiet (no disturbing other campers in the woods) and run like 8-12 hours on a tank of gas. You'll have to look at the wattage for your A/C. My best guess would be to get the 3000 watt. But if you want to just bring a fan, the 2000 watt will run the microwave and all other things. Hope this helps.

troy


----------



## ctfortner

I have heard the same, go with the Honda. They do run quiet and are said to be every penny worth the extra money. You may not use it that often, but my opinion is that you would get what you pay for with one of the cheapers $200-$300 models.


----------



## heruide

Harold, The fact that you want to run your AC will take you out of the 2000 watt and into the 3000 watt range. You have two options. You can go with the Honda EU3000is or the Yamaha EF3000iSEB.

I have the Honda EU3000is and have been very happy with it.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner

Ruide, does it run quiet as I have heard? Do you use it enough to know about how many hours you get with a tank of gas?


----------



## heruide

Ctfortner, I'll answer the easy question first. Although I've never run it until it was empty, it is suppose to run for 7 hours when it running wide open or a lot longer if the Eco-Throttle is on.

Now to noise... At seven feet away the noise level is 49 dB with the Eco-Throttle and 59 dB at its rated load. Putting that it perspective, a converstation is about 55 dB, your TV at home is 60dB, a lawnmover 92 dB and a circular saw 115 dB. 

Unfortunately noise is relative especially in different environments. I have no problems running the generator while I'm camping by myself. However, while I don't have a problem warning up my Hummer engine or running my AC, I would not think of running the generator at a camp ground even during the day just becasue it is a "generator".... Hummm I probably need to compare noise levels and see it there is a big difference or is it just my perception.

Ruide


----------



## mailfire99

*Honda EU2000i or Honda EU3000is*

I am pretty sure that the Honda eu2000i would work for you too. I met a guy that had one for his 5ver and he said it would run his a/c and some lights with no problems, and it is lightweght, which is what you want.

It will not run the A/C and the microwave at the same time but I could live without that.

As Ruide mentioned, the Honda EU3000is will run everything, and if I am not mistaken, when using the eco-throttle at full load, its about as quiet as the Honda EU3000is. The 3000 series is about 130 pounds.


----------



## grace

Our neighbors with the RV has a big generator. During the last hurricane, it ran his electricity and his neighbor next to him. It is a noisy one, but I don't think that matters for running the house electricity. But a smaller generator for the campground would be perfect because of the noise.


----------



## heruide

One thing to be concerned with is whether the EU2000 has enough amps to start up your AC. I've heard of folks having to connect the AC directly to the generator versus going through the converter because of the extra draw from the converter.

The good news is that if it did not have enough power, you could buy another one and with a twining cable and external tank you would be in generator heaven.... plus the EU2000's are so light and easy to move around.

Ruide


----------



## mailfire99

That would definitely be worth double checking. 

Reliance sells a RV parallell kit for the EU2000 and EU3000, so you can hook up two generators for combined power as Ruide mentioned.


----------



## mikey

*kipor is another option*

I have also read good things about the kipor 2000 generator.

All the websites I been to list the Kipor 2000 at 54 db no load, and 59 db with a full load, and the EU2000 is 53-59 db, so I think they would be about the same.

Just another option while your researching.


----------



## heruide

As you are looking at 2000 watt generators other than Honda and Yamaha, I would make sure that they have the ability where two can be connected to produce twice the wattage. That way if one is not adequate you can purchase another one. 

Ruide


----------



## mailfire99

Good point Ruide, I just double checked that, and the kipor IG2000P does, the others may to. A little more inf on that here


----------



## grace

I saw the information about the generators. It looks like a perfect answer for an RV. It's small and lightweight, but what about the price? Is that too high of a price or just right? I have never seen it before, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## cricket2

Wow, great information guys. I bookmared this thread, this info will definitely be handy for future reference. Thanks


----------



## roadhouse

When we bought our camper last year, we ran right out and bought a generator also. I picked up the Honda EU3000i. It is quiet, and runs everything in the camper. You can't run the AC and microwave at the same time. Or the hot water heater on electric with the AC on. Not a problem to us. 

I don't use it at campgrounds because they already have electric. We like to back woods camp to get away from people, so the generator has come in handy. Electric start on it is great, and you can get a remote start if you want. With it 30' feet away from our camper, I can't hear it running. 

I bought it based on recommendations from friends who own the same unit. It wasn't cheap, think I payed $1600-1700, but it works flawless.

It's not light tho' like the 1000 or 2000. I can lift it myself into my truck or camper, but its much easier with two people. Don't waste the money on the wheel kit for it, it doesn't go through grass or dirt very wheel. I was told that by the Honda dealer I bought the generator from.

Did I mention its quiet?:rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri

Here is a handy calculator:

Wattage Calculator

It lets you know "how much" generator you need!


----------



## heruide

Given the interest in this topic, here are two articles by the same author on small generators.

Compact Generators
Packable power

Ruide


----------



## mailfire99

Good read, thanks


----------



## grace

Wow! That's pretty much money for a RV generator. I didn't know what the prices were for the generators. Something that has more power and less noise might be expensive. I guess it's also heavy. The most important thing is noise and power. I would use two people for it. I have helped haul heavy things before too.:10220:


----------



## kiteri

Oh yeah... one more generator question for you all... What do you think of the trifuel models that run on LP, Natural gass, and Gasoline????

I mean, I am thinking of it in terms of being able to use it on the natural gas at home, and then run a tan of gasoline through it at the campsite, or hook it up the the LP if it ran outta gas.


----------



## mikey

I have not heard anything good or bad about the tri-fuel generators. Maybe Ruide will have some insight on these.


----------



## outbackshack

When I bought my EU3000, the salesman said that he knew a couple of people that bought the 2000 & ran their a/c and claimed that they said they had no problems. He said that he feels at start up, the a/c draws so much power that it would not only shorten the life of their a/c unit, but also the generator.

As far as noise, with my generator running on the opposite side of my travel trailer, I can barely hear it.


----------



## haroldj

Sounds like the Honda Eu3000 is the way to go. I have read a lot of good things about them, and this helps confirm that. Thanks


----------



## heruide

mikey said:


> I have not heard anything good or bad about the tri-fuel generators. Maybe Ruide will have some insight on these.


 
What I've read about are kits that allow you to convert a gas generator to run with propane and natural gas. While I'm always one that wants to be prepared for any situation, I will admit that I've opted to carry two 6 - gallon Gerry cans of gas with me (which I can also use in my TV). My other issue is that my generator is permanently mounted on the deck of my trailer so I would only need the propane option. However, I figured if I can't purchase gas I'm in deep trouble and I'd want to keep the propane for heat and cooking versus lights and cooling. It may be that I'm not that much of a survivalist.

Ruide.


----------



## bill0830

Most of the camp grounds we go to does not allow generators. If I had one, I'm not sure when I would ever use it, unless I went to a primitive camping area.


----------



## mailfire99

Yeah, I wonder that same thing, how much would I use it. Great for a power outage backup, but also expensive. If you dont do a lot of primitive camping, it may not be worth the price.


----------



## roadhouse

mailfire99 said:


> Yeah, I wonder that same thing, how much would I use it. Great for a power outage backup, but also expensive. If you dont do a lot of primitive camping, it may not be worth the price.


We used ours a lot last summer camping. probably 7-8 trips. The other 7-8 times we camped was at a campground. We also used it twice at our house last summer during two power outage. 

One camping trip last Sept camping at my buddies Jeep Pig Roast, we used it to power a welder to fix a Jeep. Everyone was impressed with that.

If you camp in campgrounds with electric a lot it's not worth the $$$. I think with fuel prices being $3.45 right now, we'll backwoods camp more this summer. We can do that 15 miles north of our house. So I'll be using the generator more.


----------



## mailfire99

So where are you doing that at roadhouse? Farm land, family land, public land? Is it out in the middle of nowhere, or just some woods off the beaten path?


----------



## roadhouse

mailfire99 said:


> So where are you doing that at roadhouse? Farm land, family land, public land? Is it out in the middle of nowhere, or just some woods off the beaten path?


State Land. AuSable State Forest is just north of us. Tons of trails, woods, seasonal roads etc. Kinda out in the middle of nowhere, but not to far from a few towns.

We also have Black Creek State Forest Campground about 8 miles from us. It has no electric, but pump water(certain spots), and pit toilets. It's a first come, first serve campground at $15 a night(no reservations). Just pick a site and put your money in the can up front. We might camp there a lot also. Even tho' I think $15 a night is too much for a rustic campsite, it will only cost us $10 or less in the Suburban to tow the camper there. It's just outside of town, in the woods on the water. Good bass, pike, and crappie fishing to keep the kids busy. Plus its usually at least 1/2 full, so there are other people to socialize with.


----------



## bill0830

My Brother-in-law and Sister used to live in Wyoming and most of the campgrouds that they went to did not have any hookups and used their DC (batteries), for lights. No A/C. A generator would have come in handy there, but they said there were places that did not allow generators, especially after 10pm because of the Noise.


----------



## grace

They live in Wyoming, what a place that must be. My brother lives in Omaha, Nebraska, and they love it. He fishes all the time. I talked to him on his birthday, and guess where he was? He was fishing on the lake. He just bought another boat. He said he got a 16' used boat.:thumbup1:


----------



## bill0830

They lived there until 2002. They now live in Shreveport, La. He is retired from the Air Force now and was stationed in Cheyenne at the time. I went up one time and he took me up to Glendo, which is about 90 miles North of where they lived. That was the first time I went Waleye fishing and I really enjoyed that. Cheyenne don't have much there as far as tourism, unless you go during Rodeo Week. We did go to a ranch and spent the day on horseback and taking in the Wyoming skies, which are wonderful.


----------



## grace

So do you see very much of your brother? My older brother came for Thanksgiving last year. We had a very nice visit with him and the family. My younger brother visited the older one about 4 years ago. I went too. We went to Washington DC and saw all the sites. We both stayed with my older brother and his wife. That's the last time we were all together. We took pictures too.:10220:


----------



## hydrofoil82

-watts divided by volts equals amps that will tell you what u can run a 1500 btu ac will need 14 to 16 amps to start and 12 to 13 to run


----------



## cuzican

Just wondering...I have a Honda EB3000 generator that I plan on using for our travel trailer. Whats the difference between the EB and EU generators? I don't have an a/c unit so I'd imagine the 20amp breakers on the EB will work for everything else. If I add an a/c unit will 20 amp be enough? There seems to be some debate on the amp issue for a/c units. It does have a 30 amp locking type outlet, can I buy an adapter to plug my trailer into it if I need the 30 amps for an a/c unit? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## heruide

Cuzican,

There are two major differences between your EB3000 and the EU3000. The first is weight. The EB3000 only weighs 68 lbs compare the the 134 lbs of the EU3000. 

The other difference is noise. The EB3000 is rated at 68 dB at 2600W rated (21.7A) versus the EU 3000 which is rated at 58 dB at 2800W rated (23.3A). 

That means the EB 3000 is half the weight but will be perceived as being TWICE AS LOUD compared to the EU 3000 :comfort_:

To help here is a chart with a comparison of noise. 

Better yet Honda has a nice link that actually demonstrates the noise level of their generators including both the EB3000 and the EU3000. Go to this link and look at the left hand side under Tools and Resources and click on the "Honda Generator Sound Level comparison". Make sure your computer audio is turned up.

Hope this helps.

Ruide

PS I think you can get the adapter. IIRC I bought a locking male plug and connected it to a short 30 amp RV cord (dog bone) with a female end.


----------



## cuzican

heruide said:


> Cuzican,
> 
> There are two major differences between your EB3000 and the EU3000. The first is weight. The EB3000 only weighs 68 lbs compare the the 134 lbs of the EU3000.
> 
> The other difference is noise. The EB3000 is rated at 68 dB at 2600W rated (21.7A) versus the EU 3000 which is rated at 58 dB at 2800W rated (23.3A).
> 
> That means the EB 3000 is half the weight but will be perceived as being TWICE AS LOUD compared to the EU 3000 :comfort_:
> 
> To help here is a chart with a comparison of noise.
> 
> Better yet Honda has a nice link that actually demonstrates the noise level of their generators including both the EB3000 and the EU3000. Go to this link and look at the left hand side under Tools and Resources and click on the "Honda Generator Sound Level comparison". Make sure your computer audio is turned up.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Ruide
> 
> PS I think you can get the adapter. IIRC I bought a locking male plug and connected it to a short 30 amp RV cord (dog bone) with a female end.


This does help quite a bit. I don't really care much about the noise because I have never stayed in an RV park type campground that has actual rules or anything. I do mostly what I think you guys call boondocking in places with no hookups and most of the time not very many other campers, if any. I was using a honda eb5000 that weighs 210 pounds but it just got to be a pain in the butt to load and unload and it was 10 times louder than the eb3000. If I can get a 30amp adapter...which I think I found one online then if we decide to add an a/c unit later on we should have enough juice to run it okay.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## heruide

Cuzican,

You are welcome. Wishing you all the best.

Ruide


----------



## mickey65

We have the Honda 2000 it is the best thing,quite runs about 8-10 hrs on 1gal. fuel


----------



## happiestcamper

This is a camping forum, not a computer forum. Your questions won't get answered here.


----------



## artmart

I have dual Honda EU2000s. I also purchased a parallel cable that allows them to connected together and then I also purchased an RV panel that allow me to connect the RV's 30amp adapter. Nowadays there is a companion model of EU2000 so that you don't have to purchase a separate RV panel like I had do (it's big, sticks out, takes up more room, so the companion is the SAME size as the standard EU2000)

Note, that 2000watt ratings for the Hondas is the MAXIMUM surge rating and not the RUNTIME rating for any generator. Figure that the runtime rating is about 75%-80% of the maximum when calculating how much generator you should get.

Another factor for Hondas is that the quality of the AC power coming from them is very clean so allow computers, and other sensitive equipment to run off them. A lesser expensive unit power will not be as "clean" and can damage sensitive equipment.

I selected dual EU2000s because even with full fuel tanks they weigh about 50 lbs each and I can lift them into the back of my pickup when we travel. Dual Honda EU3000s can do the same thing in parallel for 50mps of need, but they are too heavy and large for me. For an A/C unit you'll need to supply at least 30 amps with your generators. This means even with a single EU3000 it should work but keep in mind the runtime versus maximum ratings and using the A/C with a bunch or stuff can be limiting. I chose dual EU2000s because it gives me 4000 watts max and a little less than that to easily provide 30 amps for my rig.

Whatever portable model you use, remember that you will need to secure these some how. This can be another long topic of conversation, so I'll save that discussion. When the gennys are in my pickup they are chained and locked and under a cover, but if a thief wants them bad enough, oh well. There are better ways but like I mentioned, another topic.

Lastly, there are ways to increase runtime hours by using external fuel tanks connected to the fuel supplies of the genny and this is another long topic, too.


----------



## SteveC

haroldj said:


> I have been considering purchasing a generator for our camper. I have heard a lot of good things about the Honda's, but they are pretty expensive.
> 
> I dont know how many watts would be best either, but I will mostly use it for lights, TV and sometimes the AC.
> 
> Thanks


We purchased a Champion generator from Tractor Supply Company (TSC item #46514). The 3500w (4000w peak), $299.99 plus tax. Put oil and gas in it and gave it two pulls and it was running, sitting on the ground behind the 18' trailer. I walked around to the front of the trailer and couldn't hear the gen running. Let it warm up and plugged in the RV. Turned on the AC and all the lights. Gen didn't even notice.

Has 110v household plug, 30A RV plug and 220v plug. Weighs about 100#. A wheel kit is available.

Friends have had one for a couple years and have absolutely no complaints. One powers his 30' 5th wheel while boondocking. Says it runs up to 12 hours on one tank of fuel.


----------



## artmart

Regarding Champion and other brands, a potential problem with these is that the power might not be clean enough to run sensitive electronic equipment over long periods. Computers, DVD players, LCD TVs and other sensitive digital equipment might not work as well as some of the lesser valued generators.

This is something to consider. If you can somehow get the output sinewave of the AC part of the generator this can help you determine how well (or how bad) you are treating your equipment. Since I have Hondas and they are known for "clean" power I haven't bothered.

Another caution. Using an A/C should be possible with a 2000watt generator, but this is less than the typical 20 amps that an A/C might need. Know the ratings of the A/C and the corresponding rating of your generator to ensure things will start up fine and you are not browning out your electronic equipment. FYI a 2000 watt generator will provide a maximum of 16 to 18 amps starting amps and some A/Cs might need up to 20 to start up and cause your generator to fault. Also when the 2000 watt generator is running it only provides about 1800 watts or 15 to 16 amps and may cause a brown out of the A/C which will cause the A/C motor to burn up. Your A/C might be working it but you could be slowly "killing" it. Again, check the ratings.


----------



## dogbone

I bought a Gentron about 5 yrs ago. It's about the same as the Champion, price, wattage and plugs. Noise about 68 decibels. 
My campgound shuts the electric of the middle of Nov. The electric company makes them pay for all the drops, even though there is no one using the electric. It saves the campground some money. I bought the generator so my wife and I can go up later on in the winter and enjoy the piece and quite, just us and the animals.
It runs quite enough not to bother us and keeps the batteries charged up. Knock on wood we have had no issues, but we don't have a computer or a flat screen tv (maybe in the future). Our vcr has bit the bullet, but I expect that to be just a vcr issue.
Thanks for the heads up on clean electric. I didn't realize there was such a thing. If the Gentron gves up on me I will look around some more. The sinwave, is that on the paper work that came with the generator? 
We don't use the generator that much to go out and spend a lot on one, but if other stuff starts breaking it might be worth it to get one.


----------



## SteveC

dogbone said:


> I bought a Gentron about 5 yrs ago. It's about the same as the Champion, price, wattage and plugs. Noise about 68 decibels.
> My campgound shuts the electric of the middle of Nov. The electric company makes them pay for all the drops, even though there is no one using the electric. It saves the campground some money. I bought the generator so my wife and I can go up later on in the winter and enjoy the piece and quite, just us and the animals.
> It runs quite enough not to bother us and keeps the batteries charged up. Knock on wood we have had no issues, but we don't have a computer or a flat screen tv (maybe in the future). Our vcr has bit the bullet, but I expect that to be just a vcr issue.
> Thanks for the heads up on clean electric. I didn't realize there was such a thing. If the Gentron gves up on me I will look around some more. The sinwave, is that on the paper work that came with the generator?
> We don't use the generator that much to go out and spend a lot on one, but if other stuff starts breaking it might be worth it to get one.


For the money ($300.00) the Champion 4000/3500w (and others) are very good units. If one is concerned about voltage fluctuations use a UL1449, CSA-listed, plug-in surge suppressor on the outlet feeding your sensitive equipment. The Champion TSC #46514 (and some other brands/models) provides 110v/30a and 220v outlets. Quiet, 96#, 12 hrs on a tank of gas, dependability and good customer support. Spending more money and buying on marketing hype doesn't necessarily get one a better product. Northern Tools, Harbor Freight and TSC gensets have attractive unit performance and prices.


----------



## artmart

If a generator will not publish their AC sine wave then expect that it's not as clean as a company that does, otherwise they would be proud to let everyone know it's clean.

In the meantime they won't bring it up, they hope you don't know any better and they will have sold you a generator by that time. If it causes problems with your electronics, that's not their problem because you didn't know to ask and they didn't have to tell you.

They are selling you a 110-120v power generator - that's it. What or how you are gonna use it is NOT their concern. As a consumer you must be aware of how you are gonna use this and for what.

For whatever reason, generators are coming out of the woodwork. All kinds of brands, many more models, but they are not all equal. It takes a bit of research to find what you need. Generally speaking the larger the genny the cleaner the power, then the price will definitely reflect the amount of effort for a genny to come up with clean power, noise filtering, etc. An inexpensive generator won't do that.

Sounds like you have a plan now, dogbone, now that you are a little more aware.


----------



## SteveC

SteveC said:


> For the money ($300.00) the Champion 4000/3500w (and others) are very good units. If one is concerned about voltage fluctuations use a UL1449, CSA-listed, plug-in surge suppressor on the outlet feeding your sensitive equipment. The Champion TSC #46514 (and some other brands/models) provides 110v/30a and 220v outlets. Quiet, 96#, 12 hrs on a tank of gas, dependability and good customer support. Spending more money and buying on marketing hype doesn't necessarily get one a better product. Northern Tools, Harbor Freight and TSC gensets have attractive unit performance and prices.


We just returned from an eight day dry camping trip. The Champion generator worked like a champ. I tested it by running it 48 hours non-stop except for refueling and oil check (better to test now than in the desert). Had the AC, refer, lights, TV and computer all running at the same time a couple nights. No problems at all. It ran 12 to 14 hours on a full tank. Nice to have quiet power for a change.


----------



## ericaronnie

Especially in a quantity of advance charge inverter generators construct DC in progress which is automatically upturned to 80 cycle RV control. This way the engine does not cover to run at a particular velocity. 

__________________
Here Are Some Of The Advantages Of Using A Gas Powered Generator


----------



## Paul Jones

Does anyone think this is a good site for generators? https://www.steadypower.com/pages.php?pageid=133 St. Louis City Towing


----------



## Sealey

They seem to have a good selection Paul.


----------



## CindyOu

A generator also called power generator/electric generator can be quite useful when a regular power supply fails or in places where commercially-generated power is not available.

Generator can be divided into various types, such as open type(openset), silent type, portable type, trailer type, silent type, soundproof type, container type and so on. 

For home use, I suggest you to consider buying silent generator, 20 -30KW is enough. If you want to purchase a soundproof diesel generator or gasoline generator, you can consider these brands, Honda, Cummins, Volvo, Perkins, Deutz, etc. 

If you want to look for a reliable brand generator and mid-price, Cummins generator is a good choice. Otherwise, Deutz is reliable brand with good price and mid-price.

Hope it is helpful to you.


----------



## rossweinberg21

Honda eu2000 or 2000i would be great too, I own Honda 1.0 & even quieter and I think I have only ever used it for 1 no more than hour at a time, maximum twice a day, Only then when the weather is not so good for solar panels to put much in and no one would have been thinking about staying outside in that weather.


----------



## RVCamper

Wow, awesome information everyone. I bookmarked this thread so I know what to get when I buy one in the spring!


----------



## RVCamper

A few things to check out: 

- How loud is it
- Fuel needed
- Warranty of generator


----------



## Gregory Wilson

CindyOu said:


> A generator also called power generator/electric generator can be quite useful when a regular power supply fails or in places where commercially-generated power is not available.
> 
> Generator can be divided into various types, such as open type(openset), silent type, portable type, trailer type, silent type, soundproof type, container type and so on.
> 
> For home use, I suggest you to consider buying silent generator, 20 -30KW is enough. If you want to purchase a soundproof diesel generator or gasoline generator, you can consider these brands, Honda, Cummins, Volvo, Perkins, Deutz, etc.
> 
> If you want to look for a reliable brand generator and mid-price, Cummins generator is a good choice. Otherwise, Deutz is reliable brand with good price and mid-price.
> 
> Hope it is helpful to you.


Twice that Cindy said. 
And about the noise level - the quietest generator I have heard is a Honda. My father bought one and paid about $1500 for it. It will power his entire 5th wheel with ease. He turned on the AC and the generator did not idle up at all.


----------



## CunningFox

Several of the guys I camp with have RV generators. Pulsar seems to have better power output per watt than your average generator. I guess what I should say is a 4000-watt Pulsar will run a camper better than a 4000 watt Walmart, Briggs, etc. Like any small engine, they need good clean gas. Seafoam every tank will help with this. They are much quieter than the Briggs motor. Most campers take at least 30 amps. the newer bigger one takes 50 amps. Make sure it is wired to handle that load. A "micro-quiet" Pulsar is a nice very quiet small unit. They are much more efficient on gas. .5 to 1 gallon an hour depending on how hard you are working it. I assume since your RV is generator ready and it has a spot to install onboard. Make sure it is well ventilated to keep it from burning up. Amazon is where the guys I know have got them. Mostly out of wrecked or retired motor homes.


----------



## Matty

CunningFox said:


> Several of the guys I camp with have RV generators. Pulsar seems to have better power output per watt than your average generator. I guess what I should say is a 4000-watt Pulsar will run a camper better than a 4000 watt Walmart, Briggs, etc. Like any small engine, they need good clean gas. Seafoam every tank will help with this. They are much quieter than the Briggs motor. Most campers take at least 30 amps. the newer bigger one takes 50 amps. Make sure it is wired to handle that load. A "micro-quiet" Pulsar is a nice very quiet small unit. They are much more efficient on gas. .5 to 1 gallon an hour depending on how hard you are working it. I assume since your RV is generator ready and it has a spot to install onboard. Make sure it is well ventilated to keep it from burning up. Amazon is where the guys I know have got them. Mostly out of wrecked or retired motor homes.


Well, I can't agree with you here, as I once bought Pulsar gen, which I had to return as it stopped function properly in a few days and made much noise, plus it is not power full enough for larger RVs. As I also run a small mobile cafe, I looked for smth universal that can be usedfor business and camping. So, I ended up buying one og these food truck generators - Honda 7000W and it's perfectly quiet and powerfull enough for all my needs. And yes it's more expensive than Pulsar but it's worth it


----------

